# Without Holiness?



## ronpasley (Oct 26, 2010)

Hebrews 12:14

Make every effort to live in peace with all men and to be holy; without holiness no one will see the Lord


 holy, wow

Who is not going to see the Lord?


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 26, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Hebrews 12:14
> 
> Make every effort to live in peace with all men and to be holy; without holiness no one will see the Lord
> 
> ...



I may have something to say...when I get off my knees.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 26, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Hebrews 12:14
> 
> Make every effort to live in peace with all men and to be holy; without holiness no one will see the Lord
> 
> ...


 
In context bro... in context!

WHO is your holiness??   

It's not about all that 'religious' self effort, it's Christ's life lived through you.  It's a dead man come to life because He lives.  It's a ressurection of His will be done, not ours, and holiness because HE is holy, and we belong to Him by faith.

Deep breath, shackles off, praising Him for the burden of the exhausting 'religious' life lifted off in His grace and mercy.


I don't know about you, but I feel better already  !


----------



## formula1 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re:*

StriperAddict is dead on.

I have to be Spirit aware and walking with Jesus, then the Holy Spirit can live through me the life of Holiness.  I am so glad I don't have to do it on my own!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

formula1 said:


> StriperAddict is dead on.
> 
> I have to be Spirit aware and walking with Jesus, then the Holy Spirit can live through me the life of Holiness.  I am so glad I don't have to do it on my own!



Right on.
Certainly Christ and the Spirit are involved, but that doesn't let anyone off the hook.
"Be Ye Holy" is a statement made to those of us who've been washed by the blood of Jesus.
The inference is for us to live holy.


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

Tougher to do, than said. We all fall short of Holiness as God would have us be holy.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 26, 2010)

We are Holy,by the blood of JESUS alone.HE is our Advocate,with THE FATHER.If we have not called on HIM,we are dead in our flesh,already.HIS Holiness,and our Salvation makes us Holy in The Eyes of THE FATHER.There is nothing,that a man could ever do to be Holy,but give his life to JESUS.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

1 Peter 1:15
but like the Holy One who called you, be holy yourselves also in all your behavior;

Context:
1Peter 1:13
Therefore, prepare your minds for action, keep sober in spirit, fix your hope completely on the grace to be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 
14As obedient children, do not be conformed to the former lusts which were yours in your ignorance, but like the Holy One who called you, be holy yourselves also in all your behavior; because it is written, "YOU SHALL BE HOLY, FOR I AM HOLY." 
17If you address as Father the One who impartially judges according to each one's work, conduct yourselves in fear during the time of your stay on earth;


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> 1 Peter 1:15
> but like the Holy One who called you, be holy yourselves also in all your behavior;
> 
> Context:
> ...



My Pastor friend and Brother,you just do not realize, just how close to the same page we are on.
It is our fear of THE LORD,and our obedience,which makes us strive to be Holy.We fail daily,but yet, we keep trying.The angels were created Holy,yet a third of them fell with satan.We choose daily,who we will follow,THE LORD or the flesh.We are in agreement,it is just this typed word,which does not always convey what we are really trying to say.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> My Pastor friend and Brother,you just do not realize, just how close to the same page we are on.
> It is our fear of THE LORD,and our obedience,which makes us strive to be Holy.We fail daily,but yet, we keep trying.The angels were created Holy,yet a third of them fell with satan.We choose daily,who we will follow,THE LORD or the flesh.We are in agreement,it is just this typed word,which does not always convey what we are really trying to say.



Right on..... Neither of us will ever be able to create holiness.


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Right on..... Neither of us will ever be able to create holiness.



 EXACTLY  Just wait till I get my glorified body though.
 I may not be holy but my wife thinks Im perfect


----------

